# Earth-Mostly Harmless



## Bombsii (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm reading Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy right now, its probably one of my favourite books ever. I'm not talking about the movie, that was pretty good but it's only the book that is legendary stuff.

Love it, love everything about it, Douglas Adams sure is a genius.


----------



## Morbid (Sep 18, 2008)

Hitchhiker's is one of my favourite books ever :D lol coincidentally I read in the Times earlier that they're writing another sequel to the series, with Eoin Colfer as the author, which sounds like a pretty terrible idea tbh, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 18, 2008)

The books are amazing, but imo the first radio series was the apex of achievement. Absolutely bloody marvellous.

As time wore on, both books and radio series became a little tired, but I'd still rate _Mostly Harmless_ as a good read.



> coincidentally I read in the Times earlier that they're writing another sequel to the series, with Eoin Colfer as the author, which sounds like a pretty terrible idea tbh, but we'll see what happens.


It takes a lot to invoke the angry fanboy within me, but this crosses the line. Messing with the Guide after Adams' death will all end in shit and blood, hark my words. Colfer's a decent writer in his own right (_Artemis Fowl_ was the goddamn highlight of my childhood), but I'm still apprehensive about the whole matter.

Still, could get lucky and it'll turn out to be an amazing success. Then I'll heartily eat my words. :P


----------



## Eevee (Sep 18, 2008)

yes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_Another_Thing..._(novel)

besides maybe Pratchett (or the unnatural spawn of Colfer and Pratchett) I'm not sure who else could possibly deserve the honor of continuing the series


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 18, 2008)

Pratchett I sort of understand, but Colfer? I mean, he's a good writer, but I didn't think that he did... well, I don't recall the term, but like the style of writing like Pratchett of Adams.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the radio series best, too. We used to listen to the taped version in the car on long journeys and it was so good :3

Dunno about the Colfer book. I'll probably read it and pretend it's fanfiction if I don't like it.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 19, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Pratchett I sort of understand, but Colfer? I mean, he's a good writer, but I didn't think that he did... well, I don't recall the term, but like the style of writing like Pratchett of Adams.


Pratchett can't do it though

he has to churn out as much Discworld as goddamn possible before his brain melts


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah. Poor bugger; why do all the decent writers get Alzheimer's and shit and all the crap writers live to 120 with perfect mental fuctions? D:


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this series, though I got confused when Fenchurch and Zaphod dissapeared.
I'm so jealous of those of you who have heard the radio series!


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 25, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Yeah. Poor bugger; why do all the decent writers get Alzheimer's and shit and all the crap writers live to 120 with perfect mental fuctions? D:


Because the brains of the good ones begin to fail from absorbing too much awesome?

Haven't read the series yet. Is it REALLY that good?


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 25, 2008)

h2g2 is a fairly decent series, but the 42 thing's been really stale for some time now.



goldenquagsire said:


> Messing with the Guide after Adams' death will all end in shit and blood


*Don't Panic* :)

Honestly, though, I'm doubting it too... after all, any Dune fan could tell you how vastly superior Frank Herbert's original series is to the various prequels and sequels his son wrote after his death. Colfer's a good writer, though, but I'm kind of worried all the same


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_Another_Thing..._(novel)


You got the link wrong.

I just finished reading _Life, the Universe, and Everything_ a few days ago. I love the series so much.

If Eoin Colfer is going to write another Hitchhiker's book, he better do a  good job.


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 25, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> I love this series, though I got confused when Fenchurch and Zaphod dissapeared.
> I'm so jealous of those of you who have heard the radio series!


See this shows how much of an idiot I am! I dont even know who Fenchurch is yet! I've only read the first book! i'm at when. Zaphod,Ford and Trillian go into the core of Magrathea.

The movie is alright I guess but it had to live up to one of the best books ever. A Hollywood movie does'nt have time for little guide scenes and stuff like that


----------



## Morbid (Sep 25, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> I love this series, though I got confused when Fenchurch and Zaphod dissapeared.
> I'm so jealous of those of you who have heard the radio series!


Radio series is awesome man you're missing out. I'm sure you can find it for download somewhere around, and they occasionally repeat some episodes on Radio 4 sometimes.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 26, 2008)

Failing that, they probably still sell CD compilations of the series somewhere.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 14, 2009)

The books gradually got suckier when Zaphod left.

The last book is a load of crap. Anyone know what was going in? The arthur bits made me bored, the Trillian bits made me groan and the Ford bits were wierd and confusing.


----------



## see ya (Jan 14, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> The books gradually got suckier when Zaphod left.
> 
> The last book is a load of crap. Anyone know what was going in? The arthur bits made me bored, the Trillian bits made me groan and the Ford bits were wierd and confusing.


IIRC, Adams wasn't feeling so great while writing them, and even he admitted that the last two books weren't nearly as good. 

Anyhoo, love this series. Douglas Adam's sense of humor was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 14, 2009)

I found the Ford bits in the final book quite funny. The resolution was plain wierd and the scene where Ford and Arthur meet up again is a bit edgey. A great and unique series of books though.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 14, 2009)

i recently reread the whole thing and I still hold that adams shouldn't have kicked fenchurch out

fenchurch is amazing :(


----------



## surskitty (Jan 14, 2009)

I liked Fenchurch.  :(


----------



## nastypass (Jan 15, 2009)

I should read the third book and find out who you're talking about  :(


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

> I liked Fenchurch. :(


Me too, she was one of my favourite characters. :|

But yeah, the Hitchiker's series are probably my favourite series of books. Too bad that Douglas karked it. :[

(Also, the movie was terrible.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree that the movie is horrible. Why couldn't Hollywood resist the "love and kisses" ending? Why? The ending ruined the whole thing for me. And I totally saw the Melvin thing coming. Ugh. 

I didn't really like Fenchurch that much, but I was really sad when she suddenly disappeared. 

And, back on topic, EOIN COLFER?! I can understand Terry Prachett, but Colfer? Colfer doesn't really have Adams' awesome style, and, from what I can tell, he writes pretty serious stuff. But then of course, he might be able to write awesome Hitchhiker crack for all we know. But if he screws up the series, I will be a really sad Linoone. 

I guess I'll do what Dannichu's going to do -- treat it as fanfiction unless it's awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2009)

Walker said:


> I should read the third book and find out who you're talking about  :(


Fenchurch is in the fourth book.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 15, 2009)

:(


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 15, 2009)

I _liked_ the fifth book.  :(  I haven't read the fourth since I was like twelve and thought sex was evil still, but I can imagine it being good.  I should read the series again oh man~~~~~


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2009)

tbqfh i like all of them


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

I've read the 1st, 2nd and last.

I wasn't a major fan of the movie (why did they kill the vogons?) but I loved Sam Rockwell and Mos Defs portrayal of Zaphod and Ford.

(Despite the description the movie version of Ford was exactly what I dreamed he was like.)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 15, 2009)

> And, back on topic, EOIN COLFER?! I can understand Terry Prachett, but Colfer? Colfer doesn't really have Adams' awesome style, and, from what I can tell, he writes pretty serious stuff.


Colfer doesn't really write super serious business, imo. His books have some serious moments but usually they're either a bit ridiculous, fantastical, funny or just downright immature (fart-powered dwarves~). Not quite as nonsensical as Pratchett or Adams, but still pretty cool.

Unless of course he's written a bunch of really serious stuff that I haven't heard of. D:

Also, when I watched the movie, at first I was a little "woah dude a black ford?" but actually he played the role decently.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't like how they made Ford a black guy (I mean for a start, it's like the direct opposite of what he's described as in the book, wtf) and while the actor played him alright, I felt that he ended up too much being the 'token black guy', which irritated me a bit.
I think they did Zaphod pretty well though. But the movie was so rushed and slapped together it was just... blech. I mean, of course they couldn't fit one book into a decent-length movie, but it just didn't work.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 16, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Colfer doesn't really write super serious business, imo. His books have some serious moments but usually they're either a bit ridiculous, fantastical, funny or just downright immature (fart-powered dwarves~). Not quite as nonsensical as Pratchett or Adams, but still pretty cool.


Naw, I meant that he's not close to being Prachett or Adams in terms of humor. It's not like _anyone_ can ever come close to them, though... 

I was surprised by the black Ford, too. And I was complaining about Zaphod's lack of heads and arms in the beginning, and then complaining about the incorrect placement of Zaphod's head throughout the rest of the movie. And when Arthur acted all OOC on Magathea. The only part I really liked about the movie was when he rode the elevator thing with Slartibartfast across Earth. That was pretty cool.


----------

